# Fundraising for Fowler/Hilliard Hut Reconstruction



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

For those interested in helping out, here is a recap and the link for donations...

Fowler Reconstruction Page

The Fundraising Campaign

It costs a lot of money to build a hut in the high country these days. Thankfully, 10th Mountain has good commercial property insurance and this coverage allows replacement of the original structure, as intended. However, reconstruction plans include several design improvements (such as triple-glaze windows, mudroom/airlock, stone/metal exterior, and improved woodroom/north deck area) intended to make the hut more energy efficient and functional, and mitigate fire danger. Of note, these improvements were enthusiastically supported by Eliot Goss, architect of the original hut, four other 10th Mountain huts and, now, the replacement hut. The cost of these improvements is expected to create a funding shortfall of $125,000. 

Fortunately, the Hilliard/Freemyer Families, who have been very involved and most supportive of 10th Mountain since funding the original hut, have generously pledged a lead gift of $50,000 toward reconstruction of the new hut. This pledge was given on the condition that the remaining $75,000 had to be raised first. Their offer is good through the end of October 2010. 10th Mountain is hopeful that this lead gift will inspire participation, and invites you to join the effort. 

All donors to this project will be properly recognized in a tastefully designed and framed parchment Honor Roll on an interior wall of the hut.


----------

